
How Mark Zuckerberg Hacked ConnectU - jkopelman
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-connectu-2010-3
======
tbgvi
Look at the other recent articles this guy has written.

<http://www.businessinsider.com/nicholas-carlson>

Are 3 articles about Facebook in one day really necessary? I guess if you
throw enough stuff up there something will eventually stick.

Edit: Actually there's 4 articles this guy published in one day about
Facebook/Mark Zuckerberg.

------
madair
Two-dozen unnamed sources for a one page article that doesn't nearly convince
us of anything. Wow.

This article would make a great centerpiece on journalist ethics.

~~~
lucifer
You make an excellent point, but just curious if you are this concerned when
"unnamed sources" are the basis for hysterical headlines that inevitably end
in some far flung land getting bombed and invaded.

~~~
madair
Yes. Unnamed sources are a necessary evil of journalism. But they are abused
too much right now, although some companies (i.e. the NYT) are claiming to be
pulling that back with newly improved policies, after all the fiasco of the
last decade or so.

